# Uranium in WA: Labor may lose election



## Garpal Gumnut (10 August 2008)

With the good showing of the CLP in the NT election , can we expect a similar or greater swing in WA in a few weeks time? 

I'll be following any Uranium stocks with an interest in WA or the NT quite closely from here on in.

My tips are PDN, RIO, BHP and ERA. because of their good cash flows and tenements in the north and west.

Anyone up to speed on the tiddlers in WA likely to have a run if uranium mining gets the go ahead in WA?

gg


----------



## SM Junkie (10 August 2008)

*Re: Uranium in WA. Labor may lose election.*

Agree it is certainly worth watching the WA elections, if Liberal get in then it is highly likely that Uranium mining will get the go ahead.


----------



## kpgduras (7 September 2008)

*Re: Uranium in WA. Labor may lose election.*



SM Junkie said:


> Agree it is certainly worth watching the WA elections, if Liberal get in then it is highly likely that Uranium mining will get the go ahead.




Have a read of this Bloomberg article - http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601080&sid=auYGlRawWvfI&refer=asia

From the article is the following quote
"The Liberals want to open the state to uranium miners such as Cameco Corp., the world's biggest producer, and BHP Billiton Ltd".

Are there any other companies that will benefit if Uranium mining is given the go-ahead?

Cheers
Kpgduras


----------



## grace (7 September 2008)

*Re: Uranium in WA. Labor may lose election.*



kpgduras said:


> Have a read of this Bloomberg article - http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601080&sid=auYGlRawWvfI&refer=asia
> 
> From the article is the following quote
> "The Liberals want to open the state to uranium miners such as Cameco Corp., the world's biggest producer, and BHP Billiton Ltd".
> ...




Some info I have (although I haven't studied the industry since it went belly up)

Kintyre (RIO now Camec)    This is 36 000 tonne U3O8 at 0.15 to 0.4%.  Not too bad.

Yeelirrie (BHP)  This is 52 500 tonne U3O8 at 0.15%....not a bad deposit at all!

Mulga Rock (Uranium Equities LTD as of 2006 with 15.6% owned by Laramide Resources Ltd)

Manyingee (Paladin)

Oobagooma (Paladin)

Lake Way & Centipede (Nova Energy Ltd)

Lake Maitland (Mega Uranium Ltd)

Thatchers Soak

I have resource quantities and grade if anyone is specifically interest.


----------



## kpgduras (7 September 2008)

*Re: Uranium in WA. Labor may lose election.*



SM Junkie said:


> Agree it is certainly worth watching the WA elections, if Liberal get in then it is highly likely that Uranium mining will get the go ahead.






grace said:


> Some info I have (although I haven't studied the industry since it went belly up)
> 
> Kintyre (RIO now Camec)    This is 36 000 tonne U3O8 at 0.15 to 0.4%.  Not too bad.
> 
> ...





Thanks for the info Grace.  Appreciated.

Kpgduras


----------



## baja (14 September 2008)

*Re: Uranium in WA. Labor may lose election.*



grace said:


> I have resource quantities and grade if anyone is specifically interest.




mmm, I would be interested, seeing as though the liberals have just got up. Isnt the selling of Uranium to foreign countries still ultimately controlled by the Feds anyway?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 September 2008)

*Re: Uranium in WA. Labor may lose election.*



baja said:


> mmm, I would be interested, seeing as though the liberals have just got up. Isnt the selling of Uranium to foreign countries still ultimately controlled by the Feds anyway?




Great news the Libs are up with the Nats help. Uranium should be a goer in the West.

http://www.thewest.com.au/default.aspx?MenuID=77&ContentID=97695

Labour federally may stymie the contracts, they have already reneged on the Indian deal. They only have just over 2 years left, so be thankful for small mercies.

gg


----------



## ChomChom (14 September 2008)

That's great news! 
Now let's unleash the Uranium bull!


----------



## ChomChom (15 September 2008)

Article from http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,24345206-643,00.html

*Liberal WA victory unlocks uranium riches*
Cath Hart | September 15, 2008



> THE pro-uranium mining stance of Colin Barnett's newly installed WA Government will spark a significant drilling program in the state that is likely to deliver billions of dollars to both state and federal coffers, according to analysts and the industry.
> 
> Uranium miners with projects in Western Australia have been on a knife edge since the poll, waiting to see whether the pro-uranium Nationals would support the pro-uranium Liberal Party or form an alliance with the anti-uranium Labor Party.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChomChom (15 September 2008)

Not the best time for investing!? 
Good news, bad news, the market doesn't care... everything get smashed anyway...


----------



## Spaghetti (15 September 2008)

Toro Energy did well today based only on a press release relating to WA election and impact on uranium mining and a bref update of their operations. Closed up 25%. refer ASX ann. I do not hold


May have to dig up all the old uranium stock threads just in case this does trigger a buying frenzy.


----------



## baja (15 September 2008)

Spaghetti said:


> Toro Energy did well today based only on a press release relating to WA election and impact on uranium mining and a bref update of their operations. Closed up 25%. refer ASX ann. I do not hold
> 
> 
> May have to dig up all the old uranium stock threads just in case this does trigger a buying frenzy.





yes Toro topped at $0.30 today and settled back down to $0.27...I got in at $0.17, so not sure what to do right now. Tomorrow will be interesting to say the least.


----------

